# looking for british taneasety oil tanker, british renown oil tanker photos



## Ian

can anybody help im searching for the pics of the oil tankers british tanasety,
and british renown, 
and bar protector ,support ship. thnks for any help don, its for my dad


----------



## R58484956

For British Tenacity goto http://www.ship-photos.com/lists/company/bp.html


----------



## zelo1954

don said:


> can anybody help im searching for the pics of the oil tankers british tanasety,
> and british renown,
> and bar protector ,support ship. thnks for any help don, its for my dad


British Tenacity(69) / British Renown(74)
These are off the net somewhere so I'll be removing them in a day or two.
Cheers, Geoff

[removed 08:40 27/12/2005 NZ time]


----------



## Billy1963

Photo British Renown at this link:

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/british renown (1974).html


----------



## Billy1963

British Tenacity:

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/british tenacity.html


----------



## paneurocj1

Hi
I was on the British Tenacity during the Falklands war.My first trip as Assistant Steward.I joined her on the 1st April 1982 in Sydney Australia.Does anyone remember Brit Merritt,CPO,Chris merritt,Bob/Rob Merritt and Nige Merritt.We all are from the same family and all said on BP Ships.
Please reply if you do
Cheers


----------



## delthecase

don said:


> can anybody help im searching for the pics of the oil tankers british tanasety,
> and british renown,
> and bar protector ,support ship. thnks for any help don, its for my dad


Hi. I do not have photos but FYI the vessel is British Tenacity she was one of the "ITY" boats. Security, Fidelity. I sailed on the Tenacity whilst it was both UK and Bermuda flag. A lovely ship


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

several pics of both vessels on www.photoship.co.uk BV


----------

